# pse stinger value?



## 86indy (Apr 25, 2012)

Well guys I have a PSE stinger field set up from factory, I bought it probably 2 seasons ago but what's it worth? I need new arrows as I grew and have longer draw length. BUT my (well off) cousin has a mathews bow he said he'd give me for $200 (sorry don't know the model but its newer). I thought sell my PSE stinger and get the mathews so just curious on the value of the PSE stinger with factory wisker bisckuit, 3 pin sight,and quiver 
Thanks guys

P.S. I'm stuck in the airport so you will see a couple new threads about my future plans/ideas lol. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 86indy (Apr 25, 2012)

No one at all?!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .jj. (Oct 6, 2011)

I bought a used PSE stinger last year for about $325 that came with a case and a drop away arrow rest. The stinger new atleast used to be around $400 i think. If everything on your bow is in good condition i would start out asking maybe $350 on craigslist and maybe drop the price a little if needed.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

not bustin on anyone, but they go for $175-200.00 i'd keep it for a "carp" shooting bow. keep it for a back up. i have a 2012 stinger and love it


----------



## 86indy (Apr 25, 2012)

Well for I bet I could sell it where I'm located now for 250 pretty easy with arrows and all set up and what not. But I don't know about buying the mathews he said he thought it was a drenaline. I have been reading that a lot of those bows need new cams and stuff to change draw lengths. So if you guys have any in sight please chime in. Thanks much appreciated!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

86indy said:


> Well for I bet I could sell it where I'm located now for 250 pretty easy with arrows and all set up and what not. But I don't know about buying the mathews he said he thought it was a drenaline. I have been reading that a lot of those bows need new cams and stuff to change draw lengths. So if you guys have any in sight please chime in. Thanks much appreciated!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I got a parker wildfire xp for $200 and love it. Maybe check a parker out? The older models are cheap and very nice.


=BASS


----------

